# New-old Klunker



## bill reynolds (May 30, 2016)

Here's my recent project, a combination of a Ironhorse mountain bike and a '61 Schwinn frame. Stretched, widened, and chopped to fit it together. Pretty gnarley...


----------



## Freqman1 (May 31, 2016)

Welcome to the site. Where at in Indiana? I grew up in the big city of Fort Branch which is about 20 miles north of Evansville. V/r Shawn


----------



## bill reynolds (May 31, 2016)

I'm currently located in Fort Wayne.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (May 31, 2016)

Welcome to theCABE... better looking MT BIKE than can be bought in the store!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (May 31, 2016)

Welcome to theCABE... better looking MT BIKE than can be bought in the store!


----------



## cyberpaull (Jun 2, 2016)

True Schwinn Klunker


----------

